# 3 công dụng tối ưu của kem dưỡng ẩm mà bạn không thể ngờ tới



## mai lan (5/6/18)

*Hầu hết chị em chúng ta đều nghĩ rằng kem dưỡng ẩm chỉ có một công dụng đặc biệt đó chính là bổ sung độ ẩm cần thiết cho da, đúng như vậy, nhưng đó mới chỉ là khởi đầu cho câu chuyện kem dưỡng ẩm có công dụng như nào mà thôi.*

Vẫn có rất nhiều chị em thắc mắc, tại sao mua kem dưỡng ẩm làm gì trong khi có rất nhiều loại kem dưỡng da vẫn có tác dụng bổ sung độ ẩm cho da hiệu quả, xin thưa rằng quan điểm đó là một sai lầm nghiêm trọng, với những loại kem dưỡng da tuy rằng có công dụng rất tốt nhưng đối với kem dưỡng ẩm cho da thì nó lại có những công dụng vô cùng riêng biệt, mà nếu chị em biết chắc chắc sẽ đổi ý ngay. Vậy công những công dụng đó là gì, thì ngay sau đây chúng tôi xin được bật mí cho chị em những một số công dụng tối ưu của kem dưỡng ẩm trong việc bảo vệ và chăm sóc làn da của bạn hằng ngày.

_

_
_Kem dưỡng ẩm trước hết phải nhắc đến chức năng bổ sung độ ẩm cần thiết cho da sau đó là chăm sóc làn da của bạn từ sâu bên trong giúp da luôn căng mịn và tràn đầy sức sống_​
*1 . Kem dưỡng ẩm có khả năng trị mụn trên da rất tốt*
Để mà nói kem dưỡng ẩm có thể trị mụn thì hoàn toàn không thể, nó chỉ nói thay cho việc có một loại kem dưỡng ẩm cho da mụn riêng biệt, có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc điều trị và chăm sóc làn da mụn hiệu quả mà thôi. Loại kem dưỡng ẩm dành cho da mụn sẽ giúp da của bạn cân bằng độ ẩm, tạo lớp màng bảo vệ da và làm dịu da tránh tình trạng viêm nhiễm trên da. Vì vậy nó chắc chắn sẽ chứa Salicylic acid, BHA, các thành phần này giúp ngăn chặn những vi khuẩn gây hại phát triển trên thành bề mặt da mụn, ngăn ngừa dàu, bết dính hiệu quả.

*2. Kem dưỡng ẩm giúp bảo vệ da hiệu quả hằng ngày*

Cũng có một số quan điểm cho rằng kem dưỡng ẩm cũng có khả năng chống nắng và bảo vệ làn da của bạn tránh khỏi những tác động xấu từ môi trường xung quanh, thế nhưng thực chất kem chống nắng chỉ giúp bảo vệ da khỏi các tác động từ các vi sinh vật gây hại cho da mà thôi, còn nói đến chống nắng thì dòng sản phẩm này xin chịu thua các loại kem chống nắng trên thị trường, chính vì thế đừng quên sắm ngnay cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng giá rẻ trong mùa hè 2018 này nhé các nàng.

Chị em biết đấy, ở cái độ tuổi 25 trở đi, nguy cơ lão hóa da sẽ tăng cao nếu như không được bảo vệ kỹ càng và thường xuyên. Nếu như bạn đang tìm mua một sản phẩm giúp bảo vệ và chăm sóc da hiệu quả thì đừng quên kem dưỡng ẩm được chiết xuất từ lá trà xanh và trái nho tự nhiên, cùng với đó là các thành phần như resveratrol, vitamin C…giúp chăm sóc và nuôi dưỡng làn da của chị em từ sâu bên trong, đem lại cảm giác sảng khoái, dễ chịu sau mỗi lần sử dụng.

*3. Kem dưỡng ẩm giúp bổ sung độ ẩm cần thiết cho da*
Chị em nào có làn da khô, thì việc dưỡng ẩm là điều tất yếu phải làm đầu tiên phải không nào? Với cơ chế thông minh của kem dưỡng ẩm, chúng sẽ giúp cho nàng da khô hạn chế được việc thoát nước qua lớp biểu bì trên da. Ngăn chặn việc da bạn bị khô, bong tróc, nám sạm, sau cùng là ngăn ngừa lão hóa. Vì vậy những loại kem dưỡng ẩm dành cho da khô thường có lượng dưỡng chất khá đậm đặc. Bạn nên chọn dạng gel, vì dạng gel khá mỏng nhẹ nhưng vẫn đáp ứng được cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất cho da khô. Ở dạng này nhà sản xuất thường cho các thành phần acid béo như acid linoleic, glycerin, triglycerides và cồn chứa chất béo, chị em nên thoa một số lượng vừa đủ khi sử dụng, nó sẽ có công dụng rất tốt cho da vào mùa hè nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

